
Gcc: Internal Compiler Error Bug Known for 10+ Years - dohqu8Zi
https://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=29970
======
vinkelhake
For anyone confused by the syntax: these are all about statement expressions.
It's a GCC extension, not standard C.

[https://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc/Statement-
Exprs.html](https://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc/Statement-Exprs.html)

------
sigjuice
So?

~~~
grzm
If you think a post is inappropriate for HN, please flag it and move on.

~~~
sigjuice
Not at all. I was hoping for additional background and context. Any particular
reason to highlight this bug today?

~~~
grzm
Other than announcement posts, I think HN members general post submissions
whenever they come across them. Looking at the bug report, it was updated
today, so it likely caught someone's eye.

A comment consisting of the single word "So?" is dismissive, particularly in a
text-only environment devoid of tone of voice or body language. It doesn't
convey any of the interest you've shown in your follow-up.

~~~
sigjuice
The title chosen by the OP is devoid of tone of voice or body language too. To
me, the OPs phrasing seems borderline negative. Sounds like OP is either
ridiculing the project for not fixing a bug for 10 years or perhaps OP thinks
a bug fix is owed to them.

~~~
grzm
Yes, the submission title could arguably be better. Given the bug ticket title
is "mixing ({...}) with VLA leads to massive breakage", there wasn't a lot to
work with.

However, the title of the submission is beside the point. All of the things
you're including now would have been great as part of your initial comment.
None of that is conveyed in "So?".

